# Backtesting Wyckoff Method



## Triple B (12 October 2017)

Gday

I am about to read through the Wyckoff course for the second time.
This time taking notes.
I am also finishing up master the markets for the second time. 

I have also been paper trading with success on Stockwatch and ASX game.
The question:
Can I backtest  These strategies . I have incredible charts only , but will get Amibroker if needed.
The intention is to hold for 2 days to 60 trading days [3 months]
mainly buying close to support  after low volume test after background of high vol accumulation on markdown ,followed by accumulation then low vol test of supply.
Expected rally top  will be calculated using previous rally range and my own method of calculation. Possibly confirmed with P&F

So how do I backtest  a stock that is stronger than its sector, in a neutral , bullish or bear market, off support after large vol markdown followed by solid accumulation , with a low volume test for supply!!!!! oh almost forgot current price below 200 Day MA.
Not to mention my Manual trailing stop strategy that tightens at the first sign of weakness after trailing below previous days open on up bars!!

Would like to trend trade if the opportunity exists too [think A2m ]

I would like to test at least 100 trades in the 3 types of markets. that's 300 trades.
I understand 10,000 tests would be better but if I can only do this manually that might take a while 

Or should I just be happy with my paper trading results in this sideways market and keep drip feeding my CFD account ? I have the minimum in there now and could take some very small positions .
However I would really like some numbers to give me an  idea how I might expect to perform.
Appreciate any help
Brendan


----------



## Triple B (12 October 2017)

Forgot to mention ASX 200 only and risk management is a variable system based on 3 grades of trade.
A grade B Grade  C Grade
Will be high risk[5% A Grade] with small account and reduces to "Normal " levels  "if " account builds.


----------



## peter2 (12 October 2017)

Hi Brendan, it's possible to back test any system with an objective set of rules. Some of the Wyckoff stuff is a pattern within a larger pattern. This is harder to clearly define, but it's possible to break anything down into smaller units. 

You have to define your bull and bear market, relative strength indicators are common, a large volume markdown is easily defined. 
If cond1+cond2+cond3+cond4+cond5 etc  is true;  you can test it. 

I like idea of Wyckoff springs and upthrusts as they provide great RR setups, but they're very hard to trade if you need any confirmation. If you understand the theory behind "springs and upthrusts" then you understand the reasons for fake-outs (bullish and bearish). They're very common in the US markets and becoming more common in the ASX. 

Mastering just this one pattern would provide a great edge because they seem hard to master. 

B and C grade setups are for wimps. We should be trading only A grade setups.


----------



## Triple B (12 October 2017)

peter2 said:


> Hi Brendan, it's possible to back test any system with an objective set of rules. Some of the Wyckoff stuff is a pattern within a larger pattern. This is harder to clearly define, but it's possible to break anything down into smaller units.
> 
> You have to define your bull and bear market, relative strength indicators are common, a large volume markdown is easily defined.
> If cond1+cond2+cond3+cond4+cond5 etc  is true;  you can test it.
> ...




Thanks Peter.
Yes probably should scrap B and C  idea. .
Lets see how I go with Springs and up thrusts.
Spring is to take out any potential supply competition lurking below support , by  triggering Stops and panicking any potential supply  competition into selling ,who bought inside trading range

Upthrusts are to keep potential supply/selling competition from selling after being locked in, at or around the resistance level of Acc. ie " I cant sell this now its finally moving in the right direction"

Fake outs  are Basically the same idea when above the previous Resistance level , now support Correct?
Get em excited then pull the rug out!!!


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 October 2017)

Can you post a chart of the pattern with the criteria? Stocks stronger than its Sector and below 200 MA? Charts explain a lot especially if the pattern is rare.


----------



## Triple B (13 October 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> Can you post a chart of the pattern with the criteria? Stocks stronger than its Sector and below 200 MA? Charts explain a lot especially if the pattern is rare.



Gday . 
That should have been "Sector stronger than Market" but stock price below 200day MA .
I added the 200day MA rule. to the Wyckoff method. 
If the stock filled all other criteria but not the 200 day MA rule then I would call that a B Grade Trade .
only take B grade trades if no A grade trades. 
I will post all rules later tonight. The golf course calls.


----------



## Triple B (13 October 2017)

This chart is pretty much what I see .
There are a few other things , but not important here
Still have plenty to learn and am really enjoying the process.
I figure I will only improve , and maybe one day,  trading will be my primary source of income.

Small arrows on bear bars  in trading range represent big money buying bulk cheap stock during accumulation.
Will give trading rules soon


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 October 2017)

Do you mean the famous Wyckoffian accumulation and distribution patterns?


----------



## Triple B (14 October 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> Do you mean the famous Wyckoffian accumulation and distribution patterns?




Yes the patterns combined with vertical bar charts with volume. Taking into consideration the background and history

The problem I see with an automatic type backtesting system with Wyckoff method is that the automatic system may not be able to take in consideration the background information.
For example: a low volume test of supply near support after a period of accumulation.
how can you program that?
That signal would only be valid as a sign of strength with the background of accumulation.
Sure you could program for a low volume  bar at support level but  if the accumulation is not there you would get too many false false  backtesting results. I assume!?
This is just one example I can think of. There are many others.
All  the parts of the wycoffian charts need to have the background information taken into consideration as the chart is analysed.
In other words  the Method is not mechanical like many TA strategies.
One must  treat each and every chart like it is a new Story. the end of the story does not not make sense if the beginning and middle are not read first.
I know nothing about Automatic backtesting , and am a novice at Wyckoff and VSA.
Perhaps there is a way , but I imagine it would be very complicated and not something a newb like me could tackle in a reasonable amount of time.

If you look at the chart I posted above, all the information in the text boxes needs to be somehow programmed into the backtesting software along with the spread and volume. Then the program would need to identify the support and Resistance levels at the same areas as I do , As this is important for calculating possible price targets for rallies..
I'm starting to think manual backtesting is the only way to get decent results with Wyckoff.


----------



## tech/a (15 October 2017)

All can be coded.
You’ll need to do it with python.


----------



## Triple B (15 October 2017)

tech/a said:


> All can be coded.
> You’ll need to do it with python.



Thanks Duck.
Spent a few hours on this rainy Sunday Reading up on python. 
Very interesting.
Will definitely be using that in the future.


----------



## Triple B (15 October 2017)

Was watching this video and a question very similar to mine was asked on the webinar.
about AFL whatever that is rather than backtesting. I imagine problems would be similar coding for backtests
The answer starts about  1:06 One hour  6 minutes in


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 October 2017)

I'm far from knowlegeable on Wyckoff but we could learn things maybe.


Triple B said:


> Yes the patterns combined with vertical bar charts with volume. Taking into consideration the background and history.



 What you posted is the way I see it too. The pattern is a template but the duration is quite variable. These things can bottom bounce for a long time. The duration isn't too important as we only want to buy on an uptrend resumption with a volume breakout above previous pattern resistance, yes? To code the template would be hard because the range, intensity and duration of each phase is infinitely varaible. Therefore identification of each pivot point (SC, AR, ST, LPS, SOS) would be difficult as they happen but more obvious after. A lot of hindsight goes into the pattern. 



> I'm starting to think manual backtesting is the only way to get decent results with Wyckoff.



What about creating a watch list of stocks that fit the general pattern and wait for them to match that last phase. It isn't a common pattern.


----------



## Triple B (16 October 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> The duration isn't too important as we only want to buy on an uptrend resumption with a volume breakout above previous pattern resistance, yes




That's one way.
I am buying after the first low volume test of supply as close to support as possible.
This I believe increases the RR ratio. the trading range may be 10% wide so you pick up the 10% plus what ever you get above 
resistance , usually seems to be 10%min depending on where accumulation started.

One thing Wyckoff says in his course, is that the stock should rise soon after the low volume test.within a couple days. If it does not ,that can be a sign of weakness.
My charted example above has shown that sign of weakness.
One of my rules is a maximum hold of 20trading days for a low volume test that does not rise straight away. this is to give the trade some Time to shake out the impatient money that are looking for the same trade as me!!
I have a "Ready to go Long "Watchlist made up of mostly these types of trades.
There is also trend trades mixed in that list. 
I will separate them and use that list as a kind of backtest. Might as well ,use it as I have the hours of work in it. 
The video I posted along with the others in that series are very good.
I have also looked at Bruce Frasers Wyckoff power charting series on Stockcharts.
Looks excellent so far.
Better go do some work 
Bye
Brendan


----------



## tech/a (16 October 2017)

After 20 yrs with Wyckoff and VSA 
I have a lot to put up here on the topic of testing and various
hybrids developed by many.

Will need sometime which I don't have right now
But Ill be back.


----------



## Triple B (16 October 2017)

tech/a said:


> After 20 yrs with Wyckoff and VSA
> I have a lot to put up here on the topic of testing and various
> hybrids developed by many.
> 
> ...




You are a generous bird.
appreciate the help


----------



## tech/a (16 October 2017)

I think those attempting to develop a trading system using Wyckoff and or VSA 
are attempting to use the analysis in a way that it isn't intended.

Both methods use Patterns both multiple and in individually read in context of a chart to indicate 
momentum---the beginning or the end or the continuation of.

The reason you don't see systems is that there aren't and wont be any profitable systems based upon 
either method using currently available systems testing software. If there were Gavin Holmes would have 
it up on every website he could get his hands on.

Todd Krueger would have launched his software after 5 yrs of its coming-------soon.

I've seen so many posts around the place on how disappointed people are that the Arrows (They call them signals)
on a Tradeguider chart that often show a negative result. 
They are INDICATIONS of possible price action which in the past has shown the same characteristics in the future.
They are NOT signals.---BUY or SELL.

----and-----They forget *VOLUME!* 

Some of the very best signals come from a combination of understanding Very High *AND Very low
Volume!*
The question I think all should ask is what is the LIFE of an Indication or Signal.
*Until its proven or disproved*
(1) A Value stock--possibly months or years.
(2) VSA,Wyckoff Can be seconds or minutes to weeks dependent on time frame.

Combining a Very short signal in a trading system with a very long (In conjunction with chart context) Condition is in my view
pointless.
The best use of both methods is in identifying opportunities in the NOW.
In and out in the NOW.
Discretionary.

Systems 
Sure you can use VSA *but* make sure your not looking for a daily signal and con texting it to 6 mths of trading.
The only relevance is where your signal should be related to.
(1) Bull
(2) Bear
(3) Ranging

*IS IT RELEVANT?*

I think there is a sad lack of understanding of the *implementation* of VSA/Wyckoff.
Hence some really poor code and copies and crap systems. I've only seen a few.

Software for systems testing is limiting when looking at patterns but with language like Python and more using it
we may see a new wave of advanced systems coming on to the domestic scene.


----------



## Triple B (16 October 2017)

Thanks Duck.
So basically learn and practice, learn some more, practice, learn ...............
I guess I read about how important backtesting is and figure I need to do that with an automated system to get enough tests to give valid results.
Probably best to do manual testing ie practice ..practice ......
As Ben Hogan would say.. "The secret is in the dirt" practice .........
At least I enjoy it!


----------



## tech/a (16 October 2017)

You need how to implement and trade VSA
What to do when it works out right and doesn’t.

Post some charts and your analysis
Keeps you honest and you’ll get some comments 
The charts I post on Charts of interest are VSA based 
I don’t go into a lot of detail due to time but anyone is welcome to comment


----------



## Triple B (16 October 2017)

tech/a said:


> You need how to implement and trade VSA
> What to do when it works out right and doesn’t.
> 
> Post some charts and your analysis
> ...




Ok 
Here is one 
I could not  [paper ] Trade this as I had no more capital . all tied up in profitable trades!!



So red down arrow Indicates medium effort to rise [med vol] met with strong selling pressure.
Prior strong distribution on bullish bars is also a sign of pending weakness.
Weakness confirmed after red arrow  2 bear days with gap down.
If I was in this stock I would have been out the day after the red arrow.

Then comes the Large vol Bear bar
The big money sold the balance of stock the day before . weak holders cant find buyers , there may have also been bad news.

The big money, lets call  them Composite Operators or CO pick up the stock at the bottom of the bear bar[Big Volume]. Contrarian CO perhaps. Who else is going to buy all that crappy falling stock!
The next day there is still plenty of selling pressure as shown by medium vol and bear bar.
2 Days of selling pressure ends with medium vol bull bar.  the buyers were fairly strong as can be seen by the top pin fairly long.

Then 4 Days of selling pressure as shown by the 4 bear bars, however low volume suggests this is more a lack of demand than than strong selling pressure.

Then we have the lowish vol Doji?

This is where the lowish selling pressure is almost overcome with demand. supply is starting to dry up!
Then the med-large spread bull bar on low-med volume indicates selling pressure has decreased and the bulls may be starting to buy up. possibly a lot of retail trader in this bar as doji  is a classic buy signal.
The bull bar is followed by med to low selling pressure . for a few days.
Then we have a long pin bear bar. A push of supply to drop prices to collect as many stops as possible.
Probably got many of the buyers stops on the previous big bull bar, easy cheap Stock!!

The big pin bar is followed by lowish volume mainly selling pressure for a few days.
Then as the price drops the spreads narrow and the volume drops dramatically.[Three green arrows, my buy signal]
there is not supply left to buy. It was almost all taken out by the big pin bar.It looks as though everybody who was going to sell has sold.

So Now the CO thinks they have most of the supply, So they Stop any selling pressure to see if there is any demand. 
There is buyers! Indicated by the Smallish bull bars after the  green arrows. The low -med volume with slightly larger spread indicates little selling on those days.
After a few days letting the buyers get a  bit of cheap stock the CO applies the selling pressure again shown by the very small spread bars.
A large bear bar with med vol indicates firm selling pressure to relieve  the buyers in the last few days of their cheap Stocks.

CO Is now happy they have as much floating supply as they are going to get.
They simply hold on to the  supply and let the demand do the work.
Maybe some good news , or  a well timed company report to help demand along!?
They sit back and watch the retail traders and weak money do the work for them. 
its all demand for a few days with no large volume distribution.
The large push across the resistance is mostly from traders bidding 'at Market 'orders .
But the ask is way up high . I wonder who is asking such high prices for this Stock?
If you can get any at all!!
Then the red Bear bar back across resistance.
No Real vol there which indicates selling from profit takers[Lots of stops hit] with maybe a small helping hand from CO
to help the price lower , and collect more stock for the distribution.
The last little red Doji is probably selling pressure from profit takers. low vol little supply

So Where will it stop ?
$4.60 will probably be a strong resistance.
I will do a P&F and see what that comes up with.

Sorry was so long , but that's what I see.
Any more chartsI do will be abbreviated, takes me 5min to analyse and 1 hour to type!


----------



## tech/a (17 October 2017)

In my view there is nothing remarkable about this chart
It is ranging within a down trend.
There are far better charts.


----------



## Triple B (17 October 2017)

Right.
Much better to have long term buying /demand helping out. add that to my rules
I will check out your charts of interest.
Also see I f I can find a better example.
Thanks


----------



## rnr (25 October 2017)

Triple B said:


> Right.
> Much better to have long term buying /demand helping out. add that to my rules
> I will check out your charts of interest.
> Also see I f I can find a better example.
> Thanks




Hi Triple B,

If you are still working on this project the charts attached may be candidates for consideration.


----------



## Triple B (25 October 2017)

rnr said:


> View attachment 73147
> View attachment 73148
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks RnR.
I have been off reading more on re-accumulation , stepping stone re-accumulation and the trading range after a buying climax at the end of an uptrend.
Will have a look at those charts on my own platform as I need support and resistance lines to help me define trading range .
Will post up my first real trade too! very small cfd trade.
Back soon


----------



## Triple B (26 October 2017)

Lets look at SXY



Longer term 5 year sxy is coming up off a 5 year low of about 12c
The 200da MA show the general trend as slightly bullish over the last 2 years.
Paradise investments bought 5% between April and August
This is also within  a period of accumulation between Aug 2015 - Aug20 17
We then see the big gap up on news of a new supply area being granted on 5sept then a good drilling report on 6 Sep , double good news after accumulation.
We see the current price approaching recent high of aprox 37c.
This is an important Resistance area .
If demand is met with strong supply we will see the price stall at 37c till supply is absorbed.
If supply is withheld we can expect large gap up bars with large spread as hungry buyers /Traders try to "get on the big bars" "




1 year daily
Big gap up  with large vol indicates large demand[gap up] met with equally large probably profit taking supply[large vol].This  maybe even paradise invesments cashing in!
Classic distribution.
Distribution continues for 4 days as large operators happily sell to hungry buyers taking large amounts of stock of their hands . All the way to the new support.
This is the AR or Automatic reaction.
The bulk of supply is distributed , then demand regains control for a few days . we see alternating days of supply and demand battle.
We then see demand taking over as supply is drying up . decreasing volume over the re accumulation can show decreasing supply ,especially if prices increase with diminishing supply.
We then see a large spread up thrust on medium vol.
This is a good sign incoming supply from big operators. Small fry are chasing the price up .
The bigger operators start unloading . we see in the 1 hour chart  distribution taking place mostly at the two green arrows .
Supply starts to overcome demand on the 2nd green arrow.
The last bear bar is probably mainly smaller profit takers mixed with the remaining large distributors. we see at the last bar demand starting to overcome supply .


Day trading watchlist for sure . Cant wait to day trade.
I reckon if it breaks 37c  might go for a big run as demand increases  and large operators who have been accumulating over the last 2 years slowly feed the buyers pushing back up past 80c
I will get these post shorter eventually.


----------



## Triple B (27 October 2017)

My first Trade .small CFD 
STO coming of near all time lows.Has been up to $18 !
Bought at $4.27 after a short re-accumulation. green arrow
Initial Stop was at $4.11.  Then  to $4.18[orange line]Will wait for close above $4.40 to place stop at Break even. 
Starting out with less volatile stocks , with 5-10% margin, and keeping same again for margin calls.
ie 100% of required margin in free equity for each stock
Risking 8% of account per  Trade!  + $20  in out  = 10 % risked per trade! + Finance costs ,about $1 Per night
High risk tolerance for this puny account.
As I put more $ in ,Risk will lower down to more sane levels,





STO


----------



## Triple B (27 October 2017)

2nd Trade
AWC
In at $2.36 Green arrow .
Put Overnight market order in ,Doh! then when I checked in on trade at lunch ,realised my mistake and put at market order on.
Initial stop $2.25 for 10% account risked.  Now at Break even $2.36


----------



## Triple B (28 October 2017)

Then 
ALL
In at $23.05
Ini Stop $22.25 for 8% risk 
Stop now at $22.50
Test of recent all time high met with some supply
Constructive criticism welcomed


----------



## Triathlete (28 October 2017)

Triple B said:


> Then
> ALL
> In at $23.05
> Ini Stop $22.25 for 8% risk
> ...



The only comment I would make is that you may have got in early. I would have waited until I saw a close above $23.98 on the weekly chart for it to continue higher towards $28-$30.
Of course we do not know what is going to happen next but the $24 level may be a resistance level for a few weeks.I like this stock and expect it to go higher......


----------



## Triple B (29 October 2017)

Triathlete said:


> The only comment I would make is that you may have got in early. I would have waited until I saw a close above $23.98 on the weekly chart for it to continue higher towards $28-$30.
> Of course we do not know what is going to happen next but the $24 level may be a resistance level for a few weeks.I like this stock and expect it to go higher......




Yep fair call.$ 24 may be  the Hardest  to break thru
May test my patience this one.
I did learn during paper trading to just be patient.
$23.32 is break even including costs




  I expect a few days accumulation under $24 then stop loss /supply  test before breakout.
Why?   The only supply will be from Holders at lower prices. There is no holders at higher prices  .
obviously.
ie no weak sellers [supply pressure]trying to get out of the stock they bought for double the price 2 years ago  trying to get out with min damage for example.
The Big Accumulators know this. If they hold on to supply prices can mark up quicker.
There is strong buying pressure .   up trend since April 2016


I suspect the BA will accumulate a few days more under $ 24
Maye push prices down for a day or 2 to catch the tight stops and clean those up
Watching  for decreasing vol bars  as supply from smaller sellers is absorbed by The big guys.
Watching  for  bear bar shakeout before upthrust.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## tech/a (30 October 2017)

Triple B said:


> I did learn during paper trading to just be patient.
> $23.32 is break even including costs




Once at B/E you can have all the patience you need.


----------



## Triple B (31 October 2017)

OK  Have STO At B/E inc Costs did that  Mon Night
Then took CWY
AWC Stopped out at $2.34 for $42 Loss inc costs.
Cost myself $20 by moving stop down as I had day off work and was watching prices!! $ Lesson Learned.
Might Start a Trade Journal on ASF to help to keep me focused on plan. And get feedback ,.


----------



## tech/a (31 October 2017)

Move stops up* NOT* down.

You can always *re enter!*


----------



## hja (22 February 2018)

tech/a said:


> Move stops up* NOT* down.
> 
> You can always *re enter!*



Do you or anyone here use Weis Waves on your charts?


----------



## tech/a (22 February 2018)

A wave is going to be an oscillating average of some sort with perhaps a deviation
or so if its a multiple wave thingy.

Would be slow.
Do you have a chart or even better a formula?
What's it do?

Just googled it and will have a look when I have more time.
Looks interesting though.


----------



## hja (22 February 2018)

tech/a said:


> A wave is going to be an oscillating average of some sort with perhaps a deviation
> or so if its a multiple wave thingy.
> 
> Would be slow.
> ...



Measures the volumes of up waves and down waves that would be created at your discretion based on % of price change direction. The volumes get tallied for each of those legs so you can visually analyze the size and strength of each wave leg. So it's just volume and price, so no maths formulae or deviation dooverlackies! As an expirement, I was thinking of putting an exported CSV file of EOD data into Excel and superimposing that sort of Wyckoff Wave on to the daily chart.


----------



## tech/a (22 February 2018)

hja said:


> Measures the volumes of up waves and down waves that would be created at your discretion based on % of price change direction. The volumes get tallied for each of those legs so you can visually analyze the size and strength of each wave leg. So it's just volume and price, so no maths formulae or deviation dooverlackies! As an expirement, I was thinking of putting an exported CSV file of EOD data into Excel and superimposing that sort of Wyckoff Wave on to the daily chart.




Ive seen this before.
There is a book on it that has nothing to do with Wycoff.
Its Rare.
I have it at home.

One of the many things I want the geeks to code up in either Python or Amibroker.


----------



## Triple B (22 February 2018)

Gday Guys .

Wyckoff mentions in his Course book that if a strong trend  retraces up to 50% I t can be expected to  continue. The less retracement the stronger the resuming trend may be. 
I am considering using Fibbonacci levels  in my trading . 
Never heard of weis waves. might already be an indicator out that does that exact thing under another name.
The closest thing I think to that book duck is the tradeguider software . now available as a plug in for NT.
not cheap and they  have separated it into 3 separate plug ins I think , for extra $$$.


----------



## hja (22 February 2018)

tech/a said:


> Ive seen this before.
> There is a book on it that has nothing to do with Wycoff.
> Its Rare.
> I have it at home.
> ...



Hi guys
Is it easy to bring EOD data into Excel from a CSV file, and use its chart draw to draw something decent with volume along the bottom?


----------



## hja (22 February 2018)

Triple B said:


> Gday Guys .
> 
> Wyckoff mentions in his Course book that if a strong trend  retraces up to 50% I t can be expected to  continue. The less retracement the stronger the resuming trend may be.
> I am considering using Fibbonacci levels  in my trading .
> ...



That's why I thought of just doing it in Excel. I mean considering big $$$ TradeGuider and plugin costs.


----------



## tech/a (22 February 2018)

Triple B said:


> Gday Guys .
> 
> Wyckoff mentions in his Course book that if a strong trend  retraces up to 50% I t can be expected to  continue. The less retracement the stronger the resuming trend may be.
> I am considering using Fibbonacci levels  in my trading .
> ...




Stopped using Tradeguider years ago
It’s a good introductory software for beginners
As you become more proficient you’ll slice through the fluff and know what you need to know
It becomes second nature
I think you can code better more meaningful signals for personal use
Tradeguider is designed to appeal to the masses
Lots of arrows and look at me bits 

Great for sales
Not so good for practical applications


----------



## jjbinks (22 February 2018)

The book is still available.
There is also an electronic edition


----------



## Triple B (22 February 2018)

jjbinks said:


> The book is still available.
> There is also an electronic edition




Noticed at the bottom of the amazon page "Trades about to happen" By David Weis!! I assume the same guy hja  mentions with the " weis waves" .


----------



## Modest (22 February 2018)

Good book that one Triple B


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 April 2018)

The typical acc-dist chart of Wyckoff is rare so backtesting that would be hard.  Double bottom identification would be your choice for finding a acc/dist channel.  That's easy enough to find for most platforms.

Stocks and other instruments obviously get marked up and down.  That can be coded by looking for steep angle moves above/below longer term supp/res.

Wyckoff used to use PnF to predict the extent of a move, but backtesting PnF would be impossible.  Cause and effect could be done, but only if you can see a clear acc/dist channel.  Count the up volumein the acc phase, then watch the unwinding volume as price climbs.

I don't think it's codable as a whole.  Parts of it can be.  Cause and effect is the most powerful, imo.


----------

